# DB 605L powered Bf 109K-4 finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my recently finished 1/48 scale Hasegawa Bf 109K-4.

This model was built mostly out of the box with the only changes made to it was the four blade VDM 9-12199 propeller which was scratch built and the addition of a much larger supercharger intake which was modified from a Ta 152 kit, these changes were needed to represent a DB 605L powered K-4.
At least two of these high performance K-4's were said to reach frontline service with JG 52 in the last weeks of the war.

The camouflage scheme on this model closely matches the last known camouflage scheme used on the K-4, the fuselage had NMF on the lower half and bottom of the fuselage with 81/82 on the top with a thick sprayed on wavy line of RLM 76 mid way separating the 81/82 from the unpainted lower sides of the fuselage.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lovely! I nice rara avis!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!


Yes this is rare bird, it is thought that just a handful of these were built, the DB 605L was not a mass produced engine due to the decision by the RLM to drop plans for the production of the Bf 109K-14 series. Since the war was all but lost by 1945 there was nothing to lose by using the few DB 605L engines in standard K-4 airframes.










Below are some photographs of the final variation of the camouflage pattern used on Bf 109K-4 fuselages, my model was painted using this same pattern.

























Agentsmith


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Agentsmith, you need to stop all these great (and fast) builds. *You're making the rest of us look bad!!*

Good job (as usual) :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Well done birds. I particularly like the camo on the VW bug.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Carl and Sgthawker!

I have another new Bf 109 finished, pictures of it will be posted in a day or two.

Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done!! I like that 4 blade prop.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Outstanding, but then again, I wouldn't expect anything less!


----------

